# Teacup Chihuahua-what food?



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello, I just got a month ago a teacup chihuahua, she is 6 months old..and right now is eating the same food as my 2 years old chihuahua Stella.. the dry food and canned food is Party Animal.. also I gave her a chicken cooked and she got diarrhea.. 
any advice for a special food for my teacup?
Thanks so much


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

:smile:I really crecommend Orijen Puppy as far as commercial foods go. Since your dogs are small, I don't think it would be a bank breaker, either. 

Party animal does look pretty good, but it is gran inclusive, and I'm gonna say it's pretty safe to assume that for all that "organic" stuff you're overpaying for what you're really getting, and there may be some options for even better food at less cost, depending on the price tag of those organic grains. :wink:

Cooked Chicken is a great topper to kibble, but as an inclusive meal, you'd want bone content included for a variety of reasons, one of them being that it will help keep stools firm. Of course, never feed bones cooked, and never feed raw and kibble in the same meal.


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for the information! I will try Orijen


----------

